# MOMO Ferrari Engineering locking nut key



## pascal4 (May 9, 2010)

Hi 

Got the wheels, but not a key... could anyone point out what I can use as a key (allen/torx, 6/7 mm ?) for the locking nuts on these rims so that I don't make a mess of them? 


















Thank you! 

BTW, thanks to the original poster of the images... and to Google for caching the thread which isn't here anymore.


----------



## Zoolander (May 8, 2006)

A 6 or 7 works fine.


----------



## pascal4 (May 9, 2010)

I just went on a bough a 7 and it works alright, 6 was to loose and scraped a bit of the nut's interior.


----------

